
Why Amazon Is Going to Build Its Own Cellular Network - dconrad
https://medium.com/@dconrad/why-amazon-is-going-to-build-its-own-cellular-network-29c94b109747
======
dconrad
Some folks have asked -- is this really a cellular network?

In the strictest sense, Yes -- it's a coordinated group of basestations which
together form a large area network.

The network stacks are not (yet) a part of the 3GPP standard. Handoffs are
different. Cells can overlap and don't need to be planned in the same way as
traditional cellular networks.

But the reason for these differences is to make the network better for IoT --
battery life, number of devices supported, etc.

Also, if LoRaWAN and others aren't cellular, then neither are the emerging LTE
IoT standards. They follow similar strategies.

Or, that's my view anyway. Thoughts?

